# Why do guys always pick on me?



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh and I don't believe the whole notion of "he picks on you cause he likes you" :roll 

For the past 2 years any new class I've started at least one guy picks on me. Like example, today I started a new class and these two guys were looking at me and laughing. He sits opposite me and said I should take my coat off..and and he also jokingly said that "you're my new girlfriend" and him and his friend laughed.. :sus both the guys are probably 30 and are so immature. I am feeling so self conscious to go to glass cause I am paranoid they're making fun of the way I look  why am I always singled out, even in a class of 17 people.


----------



## Plastic People (Sep 15, 2013)

What are 30 year olds doing in your class? Is this university?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Because they're arseholes.



Next time they say anything to you, tell to go **** themselves.

If their behaviour doesn't cease after that, complain about them to your tutor/professor, perhaps by email. You shouldn't have to put up with that at University. You're paying to be there.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

No it's a media class. It has different age groups from 20-35 year olds.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Because they're arseholes.


Ditto.

Complain about them if there's any more crap.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

They probably think it impresses you in some sort of flirtatious way.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Those idiots. If I was in your class, I would beat them up and save you.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

handsup said:


> Those idiots. If I was in your class, I would beat them up and save you.


Woah take it easy Lancelot. She's not a damsel, and she's not in danger, but she definately should'nt put up with that. She can stand her own ground as a human being.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

they're immature goofballs.

i don't see how theyre picking on you though...you might be overreacting. they obviously think you're cute, but coming at you in a sleazy way. 

speak up about it or just avoid them.


----------



## bibio32 (Jun 17, 2013)

BeautifulRuin said:


> they're immature goofballs.
> 
> i don't see how theyre picking on you though...you might be overreacting. they obviously think you're cute, but coming at you in a sleazy way.
> 
> speak up about it or just avoid them.


this


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nessie91 said:


> Oh and I don't believe the whole notion of "he picks on you cause he likes you"


Well, you should, because that's how some guys will make their interest known. If that's the case here, then clearly they've misjudged their audience.

If you feel like they're bullying you, though, then you need to speak up about it. If you don't, then it will just continue. I'd suggest making a small scene if it happens again: Tell them to "back off" so that everyone in the room hears it.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't take it seriously, that's just how the stereotypical douchebag type guys flirt, I've seen it many a times in high school. It seemed like the girls with the big breasts and asses always attracted these types of guys more than anything else.


----------



## CharlieHorse (Aug 30, 2013)

They must like you.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep they think your cute and haven't matured enough to control their feelings or they are just jerks hold your head high they will create their own down fall


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Nessie91 said:


> *Oh and I don't believe the whole notion of "he picks on you cause he likes you"* :roll
> 
> For the past 2 years any new class I've started at least one guy picks on me. Like example, today I started a new class and these two guys were looking at me and laughing. He sits opposite me and said I should take my coat off..and and he also jokingly said that "you're my new girlfriend" and him and his friend laughed.. :sus both the guys are probably 30 and are so immature. I am feeling so self conscious to go to glass cause I am paranoid they're making fun of the way I look  why am I always singled out, even in a class of 17 people.


I don't know, I've been a bit mean to a few girls before because of that :b


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

You probably come across and timid, so they think it's funny to mess with you. This is actually not flirting, I've had it done to me and guys don't flirt with me.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess they DO NOT like u : D,or maybe that'[s their way of saying I like u,I like U a lot : P........I dono.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

By looking at your profile pic, I would say you are really cute, so they probably like you, some people are just weird and have weird way of showing it.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't give them a reaction. They'll eventually get bored and move on. Or sit as far away as possible.


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

AnxietyInferno said:


> Don't give them a reaction. They'll eventually get bored and move on. Or sit as far away as possible.


This. You can't be sure if they're flirting or just being ***holes so it's best not to rise to whatever the bait is. If keeps on going then speak to the tutor. You shouldn't have to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Ignoring has NEVER worked for me.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys pick on me big time when they like me. They will throw the whole "you're a loser" or "you're ugly" thing in my face, and the next minute they're freaking flirting with me.
These guys don't sound any different.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I should add more...the guy is still at it. He's now making inappropiate comments.

I feel very uncomfortable cause hes not saying it behind my back, he's whispering it and I can hear him cause he doesn't sit that far away and it's a small-ish classroom. I don't want other people overhearing it... I don't know what to do.. I'm very shy and I don't want to bring any attention to myself in class. 

He says things like "she's so sexy.." Whilst him and his friend laugh and look over at me. He asked one of his girl friend what my name was and said or whispered I should take my coat off. 
Maybe I should change my look and dress more sloppy so I don't get noticed?:[


----------



## WickedLittleCreature (Sep 18, 2013)

Nessie91 said:


> I think I should add more...the guy is still at it. He's now making inappropiate comments.
> 
> I feel very uncomfortable cause hes not saying it behind my back, he's whispering it and I can hear him cause he doesn't sit that far away and it's a small-ish classroom. I don't want other people overhearing it... I don't know what to do.. I'm very shy and I don't want to bring any attention to myself in class.
> 
> ...


Throw a big fuss/ complain to whoever leads the class.This is getting seriously inappropriate.Dressing more "sloppy" is not going to help,it may in fact make it worse,as the guy obviously pays a lot of attention to your looks.
Sit somewhere else.Are there other girls in the class? If you are comfortable with talking to them about it,then do so.In fact I am surprised they are too chicken to tell him something.
Do you have a friend who can stand up for you? Bring them with you.

Fighting back and confronting them face to face usually shuts up these kinds of people.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> You probably come across and timid, so they think it's funny to mess with you. This is actually not flirting, I've had it done to me and guys don't flirt with me.


This.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nessie91 said:


> I think I should add more...the guy is still at it. He's now making inappropiate comments.
> 
> I feel very uncomfortable cause hes not saying it behind my back, he's whispering it and I can hear him cause he doesn't sit that far away and it's a small-ish classroom. I don't want other people overhearing it... I don't know what to do.. I'm very shy and I don't want to bring any attention to myself in class.
> 
> ...


I'd report that at once if I were you. You shouldn't have to put up with this. You can report it via email if you're uncomfortable talking to someone.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Nessie91 said:


> I think I should add more...the guy is still at it. He's now making inappropiate comments.
> 
> I feel very uncomfortable cause hes not saying it behind my back, he's whispering it and I can hear him cause he doesn't sit that far away and it's a small-ish classroom. I don't want other people overhearing it... I don't know what to do.. I'm very shy and I don't want to bring any attention to myself in class.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're totally making fun of you. Douchebags.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Plastic People said:


> What are 30 year olds doing in your class? Is this university?


30 years old should be a prerequisite for all those children wasting their parent's money.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Try to come up with an amusing comeback. Works for me.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

They are men that did not mature right, but you should report them if they are making inappropriate comments that qualify as Harassment under the University/colleges terms of service and student rights policy.


----------

